# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Daniel Barenboim plays Beethoven Sonata No. 8 Op. 13 (Pathetique)*

*Master of all things Beethoven Daniel Barenboim breathes fresh life into the Pathetique Sonata. With a rare combination of artistic prowess and erudite knowledge, Barenboim demonstrates a deep understanding of this music that can be simultaneously appreciated on both a cerebral and sensual level.

I. Grave -- Allegro di molto e con brio 0:19
II. Adagio cantabile 9:46
III. Rondo: Allegro 15:11﻿*

I really enjoy the way Barenboim plays the sonatas of Beethoven. I am not expert enough too say best or worst interpretation or something like that, but I relly enjoy it.
Tha sonata is awsome!

some yotube comments

*Profound performance, very mature. This has to be my favorite. I feel that Barenboim really has an utmost understanding of Beethoven particularly.﻿

Barenboim makes this piece to be a utmost impressing experience. What he lacks in virtouosity he makes more than up with his feeling for Beethoven's musical intention﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Bach - Mass in B minor (Proms 2012)*

presentation:
*Prom 26: Bach -- Mass in B minor
Johann Sebastian Bach - Mass in B minor

Joélle Harvey soprano
Carolyn Sampson soprano
Iestyn Davies counter-tenor
Ed Lyon tenor
Matthew Rose bass

Choir of the English Concert
The English Concert
Harry Bicket conductor

Royal Albert Hall
2 August 2012

0:00:07 - Kyrie eleison
0:10:33 - Christe eleison
0:15:20 - Kyrie eleison
0:19:06 - Gloria in excelsis Deo
0:25:35 - Laudamus te
0:29:40 - Gratias agimus tibi*

This is gigantic! Superb singing,playing and filming of this magnificent work.

youtube comments

*So near to God! So near!﻿

Beautiful, no one writes music like this anymore.﻿* (The smiley is mine)

*Can you just imagine sitting down and thinking this up one day? Bach was a damn genius ﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Trio Gaspard | J. Haydn: Klaviertrio C-Dur / Piano Trio in C major (Hob. XV:27)*

*The 6th International Joseph Joachim Chamber Music Competition: First Prize Winners Trio Gaspard play Haydn´s Piano Trio in C major (Hob. XV:27) during their performance for the final round of the competition. Recorded 2012/10/11 at the Liszt School of Music, Weimar.

piano: Hyo-Sun Lim
violin: Jonian Ilia Kadesha
cello: Vashti Mimosa Hunter*

One of the reasons that I cant quit my video-travelling is coming over gems like this...Absolutely great!

some you tube comments

_Wonderful performance! The music's beauty sparkles in your playing. Excellent recording quality, too. Thank you.﻿

I'm so happy!!! I get to play this piece with tie other fantastic musicians....I'm the cellist

Wonderful! I like Haydn - and I like Gaspard Trio. Bravo! ;-)_


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nielsen: 4. Sinfonie (»Das Unauslöschliche«) ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Paavo Järvi*

upload info
*I. Allegro ∙
II. Poco allegretto ∙
III. Poco adagio quasi andante ∙
IV. Allegro ∙

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Paavo Järvi, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 19. April 2013 ∙*

This is really a great symphony! I really must explore more of Nielsen. 
Brilliant performance and production, and as always fun to watch Paavo Järvi.

some user comments

_Excellent performance. Thank you for making it available. Nielsen deserves to be heard in renditions such as this one.﻿

Absolutely fantastic - a true fusion of conductor and orchestra.

Warum hat man von Nielsen so wenig gehört? Vielen Dank an das hr-Sinfonieorchester und Paavo Järvi für diese Beihilfe zu einer großartigen Entdeckung!_


----------

